# Solucion problema con tv plasma Lg 42pj350r



## carpater (Abr 21, 2015)

buenas tardes compañeros del foro me llego a mi taller este tv plasma marca LG modelo 42pj350r el cual presenta este daño al conectarlo enciende los relay y se desconecta de una y queda en stamby cuando le doy power vuelve y enciende los relay y los apaga ese proceso lo hace tres veces y queda nuevamente en stamby 
le revise todos los diodos para ver si hay alguno en corto igual con las resistencias medí los fets en la fuente como dato les comento los 5 voltios del stamby están presente, y efectivamente genera los voltages de stamby por lo tanto decidi revisar la fuente caliente







revisando encontré unas resistencias en desvalor en la sección que controla un tl431 (r108 a r111) con el opto acoplador pc101 mas sin embargo las cambie por otras del mismo valor 680.000 ohmios pero a 1 w las que trae original son sobrepuestas lo que hice fue cortar la pista y colocar las 4 nuevas en serie ya les subo una foto para que vean como van 
ESPERO Y LES AYUDE A MUCHOS





Dios les bendiga a todos ...


----------



## sergiot (Abr 21, 2015)

Una consulta, el tv en cuestión es de plasma o lcd? pregunto porque acá ya casi no quedan de plasma, son casi todos lcd o lcd led.


----------



## dantonio (Abr 22, 2015)

Es nomás un televisor de plasma y su chasis es PP01A.
Saludos.


----------



## Cristian1983 (Jul 14, 2017)

Estimado, la publicacion es antigua segui los pasos con las 4 resistencias y doy fé que resulta, llevo mas de 6 horas y el tv funciona sin problemas. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 12, 2019)

Hoy vino uno igual... Estuve viendo las resistencias tal como lo leo acá... pero.. no funciono y tenía los mismos valores (estaban bien) de 680K Ohmios entonces revise lo demás:
R927 - R929 = Resistencias de 22 Ohmios 5 Watts, las desoldé según otros comentarios. Estaban bien
Revisé Transformador T501 y Eureka... Tenía ese famoso alambre sulfatado, le quité el epoxy con mucho cuidado y raspe con delicadeza hasta encontrar "el cuerpo del delito" alambre con sulfato... Entonces raspé los alambres y le hice un puente con alambre de UTP y listo... funcionó de primera...

*Modelo:*


*Alambre Sulfatado:*



*Alambre reparado:*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Dic 12, 2019)

Adjunto el manual de reparación:

Service Manual LG TV PLASMA 42pj350r

lg_42pj350r-ma_chassis_pp01a.pdf


----------

